# Plume of Feathers Inn (Dartmoor)



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

Has anybody overnighted at "Plume of Feathers Inn" on dartmoor.

We were looking for somewhere for a one night stop in that area in a couple of weeks.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


I know where the "Plume of Feathers" is!

"


"


"

"

""

"

ROUND THE DUCKS BUM !!!!!


Andy


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

foll-de-roll said:


> ROUND THE DUCKS BUM !!!!!
> Andy


Is that in Devon?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have often been to The Plume of Feathers and asked about their camping.

Looks okay to me but have never acrually stayed there in the mh. I should really as its very handy to walk straight onto the moor from there and also have a meal in the evening.

A lot of tents use it in the summer but there is some hardstanding but no electricity (I think that is still the case).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They say they take "caravanettes" but we have not tried with our MH, one of our staff had a VW caravanette which was used as his base when he was organising students on Ten Tors practices nad he used to stay there, the students camped in the field.

Check out this link;

http://www.a1tourism.com/uk/plume.html

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I contacted Plume of Feathers yesterday. They could not take us as we are 24 feet long. It appears they are only able to take tents and campervans (small).

We wildcamped along the Princetown to Tavistock road, B3357, large hardstand carpark on the left.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Alan

I just noticed this reply about The Plume of Feathers on another Dartmoor thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-818336.html#818336

I know you have quite a large van, so thought I'd point it out.

EDIT

You beat me to it there John, not by much though :lol: :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I contacted Plume of Feathers yesterday. They could not take us as we are 24 feet long. It appears they are only able to take tents and campervans (small).
> 
> We wildcamped along the Princetown to Tavistock road, B3357, large hardstand carpark on the left.


That is a shame, I would have thought at this time of year the parking area by the grassed area for tents would have been ok.

Obviously in summer there wouldn't be room.

Did you stop at the Barn Hill car park? Bit exposed there if you did. The four winds car park is a bit more sheltered.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

zulurita said:


> That is a shame, I would have thought at this time of year the parking area by the grassed area for tents would have been ok.
> 
> Obviously in summer there wouldn't be room.
> 
> Did you stop at the Barn Hill car park? Bit exposed there if you did. The four winds car park is a bit more sheltered.


The P of F said something about being against the park regulations having a motorhome that large. So I guess they got the space but not the permit.

Don't know which carpark it was, just remembered it from my 'yomping' days. Its the large, maybe old stock pens, which lay back about 75 yards from the road on the left. Lots of mossy dry stone walling. It is in a dip which, at the time, didn't seem sheltered, but thats Dartmoor for you!


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. Sue's going to give them a ring tomorrow to ask about van size. I'll let you know what they say.

Thanks again
Cheers
Alan


----------

